# Did my neutered dog's balls grow back?



## eveningninja (Mar 15, 2010)

My sister's chihuahua is about a year and a half old, was neutuered about a year ago, but today when he rolled over onto his back, there were two distinct bulges/balls on the sides of his penis. I said to my sister "hey those look like his balls." They were both extremely surprised, as was I. I've been living with this dog for about 4 or 5 months now and I've seen his bare tummy side so many times, and I've never seen those bulges there since he was neutered. I did not see the dog before he was neutered, but my sister says they do look a bit different now. They used to be hanging and could be seen from behind him, but now they seem to be highly-placed up near his penis. I don't understand how these can just have seemingly grown back overnight.

Should we get this checked out? Seems rather unreal.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds like his "knot". When dogs breed, it usually..bulges so the penis stays in.

Perfectly normal.  Search dog knot if you want more information.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/males-swollen.html

Normal.


----------



## eveningninja (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah thanks so much for the replies. I feel better now haha.


----------



## tobeygirl89 (Jan 28, 2012)

My dog has the exact same problem. He's a chihuahua/terrier mix. But after reading this I too feel a lot better. But do I need to do anything about it or will it go away on its own?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It goes away fairly quickly ... not to get overly graphic... but it is kind of like a man's morning erection.

BTW, I got my dog fix a long time ago, as a pup. We ran into a dog in heat... and my dog got very interested.... I think I need to get him fixed again


----------

